# The South Dakota Show



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Hunted southern Sodak friday through monday and had a blast. Almost all adults but there sure were lots of birds. Heres the weekend.

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=54781

anybody else having any luck? Throw up some pictures we all like'm.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

sweet pics!!! What kind of camara were you using?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Canon Rebel


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

awesome pics man, looks like a great weekend.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice work! The blinds look really good!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Awsome pics and nice setup!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Love the pics! How did that ice setup work out for ya?


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

very nice setup man. one of the best I have seen. how many fb's u running ? and how where u able to get them out there ?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

we put three spreads together on the pasture pond and it was somewhere around 1100 decoys. We just walked them onto the ice. It was pretty thick still.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Beautiful Pinnies!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Man... Id say thats a great show. congrats


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

1100 fb's holy sh** what I meant by how did u get them there was r the fields to muddy for a wheeler ? I assume not with all those deeks or u did a lot of walking


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

oooo. The pasture we could just drive right to the waters edge. That made for an easy set up. The corn was another story.. we used 2 wheelers and less decoys. but man it was muddy. Set up is easy because the ground is harder. Take down is the worst part.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome setup on the pond!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Good work boys. Did you have trouble getting those ring bases out of the ice? looks like they melted in a bit.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome pics and set up! The one with the mallards and pintails is outstanding


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome pics love the pic of the canadians.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

snowsforlife said:


> we put three spreads together on the pasture pond and it was somewhere around 1100 decoys. We just walked them onto the ice. It was pretty thick still.


I thought we put out 1300 fullbodies. 
WoW, that hunt was a blast, im glad you guys showed up, we should put that same spread together again sometime??? :sniper:


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome setup man......and those pics quite awe inspiring. I myself still waiting for the day we hit em like that. Pretty new to this congrats on the awesome hunt. Love the pics.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

how long did it take you to set all those up?
im starting a fb spread got about 14 dozen and
wondering how long it takes to set up?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

The biggest factor is if you can drive right to the spot IMO. We set out 1300 FBs on the pond in i'd say hour and a half or 2 hours? But set out 800 FBs in the corn in over 3 hours. Frozen ground at night and not bringing all the ring bases doesn't help much either.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> I thought we put out 1300 fullbodies.
> WoW, that hunt was a blast, im glad you guys showed up, we should put that same spread together again sometime??? :sniper:


We could make that happen. :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

SWEEET!!!! :beer:


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the invite Jamie

Gotta love spring time.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

nice pics Nick


----------

